# MoJos who has em? Who likes em?



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Just picked up the critter this week, along with the peckerwood, was wondering how you guys and gals like your MoJos, and what your setups might have been. Just curious how creative some of you all are.....


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a MoJo and love it, keeps there eyes fixed on it and not on you, works great. Never tried the woodpecker but have heard good things about it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the critter and like it also. I have mine set up on a tripod so I don't have to worry about the stake and rocky (or frozen) ground. It also allows me to set it up a little higher so that it is above the vegetation. I set it right next to the caller(as if you would set it elsewhere DUH!!) I've had dogs run right to it.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

[quote name='youngdon']I have the critter and like it also. I have mine set up on a tripod so I don't have to worry about the stake and rocky (or frozen) ground. It also allows me to set it up a little higher so that it is above the vegetation. I set it right next to the caller(as if you would set it elsewhere DUH!!) I've had dogs run right to it.[/QUOTE
Like a camera tripod?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have one and i like the movement, but was less than impressed with the quality of the call itself. Mine is very finicky... have to press the button on and off 10-15 times before it actually turns on. 1/2 the time I don't know if the battery is dead or if it's just acting weird again. It seems very cheaply made for the cost. Just my









I do like the movement though.


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have one, it works great, awesome movement. I've called in raccoon, coyotes and fox using it!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I have one and i like the movement, but was less than impressed with the quality of the call itself. Mine is very finicky... have to press the button on and off 10-15 times before it actually turns on. 1/2 the time I don't know if the battery is dead or if it's just acting weird again. It seems very cheaply made for the cost. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris i was on there web page earlier, they have a parts section. I know on our duck mojos the on-off is just like that, so we bypassed the switch, and wired them in hot, just need to pull the two fittings apart..


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

They rock. It seems to put them in a trance once they see it.

CC


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

you want a rush try it out on a night stand. me and a guy i hunt with used one on a night stand with a low power led lighting the critter and had a yote come in from a direction we were not expecting and grab my critter and the guy i was hunting had to hit it with the 12 ga to get it back, i laughed my butt off for about an hour after that


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have given up on using my " Jack in the Box " ( I will sell it ) but have never seen nor used a mojo. Do you have to buy one with sound ? can you use a remote off my FX-3 ??


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

We really like our mojo critter. It's nice and compact easy to pack in and out of your stand. We have the Jack in the Box but it is bulky so we are selling it. Only thing we don't care for on the mojo is the stake. If the ground is frozen it is a pain.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey MH...check out what YD is doing to solve he problem.

I am going to do the same. I also might try making a mojo out of my jack in the box.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Last year during the calling contest I broke the stake on mine when I tossed it across a ditch I was trying to get across. It was the decoy or the rifle. Needless to say its the decoy that got tossed.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got the mojo critter and like it as well. Seems to draw their attention to it and not me. Brings them right to it though sometimes alittle too fast. I agree with Chris on it seeming on the cheap side though. I figure when it breaks I will do some of my fine southern engineering. Thinking of a way to run it off the firestorms power supply. Well let you know if it comes to that.


----------

